# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Οδηγίες για τις Αγγελίες  του Naytilia.gr

## Admin

Διαβάστε προσεκτικά τους κανονισμούς διότι το θέμα των αγγελιών του *Naytilia.gr* είναι πολύ λεπτό. 

1. στο θέμα της αγγελίας πάντα βάζουμε το [π] ή το [ζ] ή το [α] που σημαίνουν πώληση, ζήτηση, ανταλλαγή αντίστοιχα, μπροστά από τα υπόλοιπα. 

2. για οποιαδήποτε αγγελία υπεύθυνος είναι ο συντάκτης και το *Naytilia.gr* δεν φέρει καμία ανάμειξη, σε τυχόν παράνομο εμπόριο. 

3. όταν βλέπετε μια αγγελία οι απαντήσεις σας θα αφορούν ΜΟΝΟ λεπτομέρειες για το προϊόν (πχ τιμή, κατάσταση κτλ). οποιοδήποτε σχόλιο για την τιμή (πχ είναι μεγάλη η τιμή, ή το βρίσκω αλλού φθηνότερα) ή την κατάσταση θα διαγράφετε απ ευθείας χωρίς προειδοποίηση και θα γίνεται παρατήρηση στον χρήστη. 

4. διαπραγματεύσεις στην τιμή, ή συνεννόηση για τον τρόπο και τα έξοδα αποστολής θα γίνονται μόνο με προσωπικά μηνύματα. 

5. όταν κλείσει η αγγελία ο συντάκτης υποχρεούται να το αναφέρει στο τοπικ του. 

6. οποιαδήποτε αγγελία ή σχόλιο χρηστών θεωρηθεί από τους μοντερατορ ότι είναι εκτός κανονισμών θα διαγράφεται χωρίς προειδοποίηση. 

*ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΛΗΣ ΘΕΛΗΣΗΣ* 

καλά είναι να γράφει ο συντάκτης πάντα τιμή και να βάζει και μια φωτογραφία για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις. 

επίσης καλά είναι να γράφετε τον επιθυμητό τρόπο πληρωμής, καθώς επίσης και τον επιθυμητό τρόπο αποστολής μαζί με τα έξοδα.

----------

